
Ask HN: What are you doing about the impending “big” earthquake in the bay area? - muralimadhu
Is anyone else worried about the &quot;big one&quot;? Real estate seems to be doing great and the economy, in general, is doing great, and people seem to be either completely ignorant or unperturbed by the earthquake situation. Has anyone thought of leaving the bay area? If yes, where are you planning to go? If not, what are you doing to prevent&#x2F;control damage? We are thinking of moving out of the bay area and wondering if there are others in the same boat and looking for other places in the country&#x2F;elsewhere with good tech jobs and less probability of natural calamities.
======
eip
I moved out of the bay in '06\. Been working remote for bay companies ever
since. Live in a huge house less than 1000ft from the ocean that is cheaper
than a studio anywhere in the bay.

From a corporate survival standpoint it's retarded to put all of your servers
in redundant data centers spread all over the world but put all of you
employees in one city that is likely to be uninhabitable soon.

